# DEAD Supertalls



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Ill start with a short completion!


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

LMAO, at the last one. WTF?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

I only liked this one:










And original Al Burj:










[Source]


----------



## helghast (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

nature's message said:


> LMAO, at the last one. WTF?


_"Trying Too Hard"_ 

I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'm happy some of those monuments to excess are safely in the graveyard.


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

Taller said:


> _"Trying Too Hard"_
> 
> I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'm happy some of those monuments to excess are safely in the graveyard.


You're not kidding. A lot of these are just utter garbage and just unrealistic.

Simplicity is the way to go most of the time.kay:


----------



## Dahupegu (Feb 7, 2009)

Þróndeimr said:


>


This one does exist!!! 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450045&page=66
​


----------



## helghast (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ No... it does not. The 1st one was for a design competition. The 2nd is the Aqua Tower in Chicago.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Dahupegu said:


> This one does exist!!!
> 
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/2382/4169579684a046404d09b.jpg
> 
> ...


Wrong, the one i posted was a 350m+ tall rejected proposal in Chingqing, China. You should be able to see the difference easily. As said by helghast as well.


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

OMG, what is is that??:nuts: :wtf:

Edit: I mean those giant green tree-towers!!!


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

*BICENTENARIO TOWER *MEXICO CITY CANCELLED


----------



## flag00001 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thoes are so beautiful.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

These were meant to be for Surfers Paradise on the Gold Coast 

*E1 & E2*











*101fl Zaha Hadid proposal.*


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

What on earth is this thing? Is it even a building?


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

NihonKitty said:


> What on earth is this thing? Is it even a building?


Is it weird that's the one I am more fond of? It would've looked spectacular! 

Ahh, if only I was a trillionaire...


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

This one is pretty much dead


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

^^^ No :-(

The one I looked forward to the most in China, besides the Shanghai Tower. The original 600m height would have looked awesome next to the Pingan and complimented it, how far would they have been apart?


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Febo said:


> OMG, what is is that??:nuts: :wtf:
> 
> Edit: I mean those giant green tree-towers!!!


An "eco-city" in Hong Kong! Green projects are good and exiting, but i am really happy something like this never got built!

*An Urban Jungle for Hong Kong*
The urban mesh of the Central Business District in Hong Kong is surrounded by the green hills visible from the Victoria Peak in the South and by the 
sinuous bank of the Pearl River. On the horizontal stratum compressed along the curves of the levels of the precipitous relief, the city structured 
itself vertically through a field of more or less frayed towers of glass and steel. Hong Kong is one of the more populated territorry in the world with 
a density of 30 000 inhabitants/km². 

To answer to this overpopulation, the project "Urban Jungle" proposes to re-tame the nature and to widen the territory of the ultra-contemporary 
city. In the heart of the South China Sea, this "perfumed harbour" will abound in an urban jungle by the renaturalisation of the urban landcape and 
its extension on Central Waterfront. In the framework of the long lasting development, the goal is thus to increase the real estate availability by 
setting up an ecologically positive strong print. This means so that the new built spaces are auto-sufficient and produce more energies and 
biodiversity that they consume!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

That just looks so wrong. In a weird way I see a resemblance with chess pieces.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Myster E said:


> ^^^ No :-(
> 
> The one I looked forward to the most in China, besides the Shanghai Tower. The original 600m height would have looked awesome next to the Pingan and complimented it, how far would they have been apart?


Actually, they are 6.5km apart in very different areas of the city. This 600m tower was proposed on a plot with a 300m height limit. The developer scaled it down to ~430m after the 600m tower was roundly rejected. And we haven't heard much from it since.



Also this 430m one in Nanjing, 3 years now and still no update?


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Þróndeimr said:


> An "eco-city" in Hong Kong! Green projects are good and exiting, but i am really happy something like this never got built!


+1. i have nothing against more green in HK but this is just hideous. :runaway:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Here is SOM's proposal to Dream Hub in Seoul. Rendering by Norwegian MIR.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Rejected designs to Seoul Lite.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ Not sure i know what you are talking about, i have not posted any projects from KL, Singapore or Bangkok yet...


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

NihonKitty said:


> What on earth is this thing? Is it even a building?
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/cityw/Architecture/Deadsupertall35.jpg


Its something awesome and crazy! Its *The Superstar* project!

Beijing-based architects MAD have designed a conceptual, star-shaped, mobile Chinatown. Moving around the world, the mobile town would produce all it’s own energy and recycle all its own waste, requiring no resources from its host city. The town would be home to 15,000 people and include health resorts, sports facilities, drinking-water lakes and a digital cemetery.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

nature's message said:


> LMAO, at the last one. WTF?


MAD's proposal for the future development of Beijing CBD area. Project was named Beijing 2050.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

follyfolly said:


> The natural sitings in the Korean Peninsula are not very attractive to me.


ok, you just want it to be situated in KL or Singapore instead.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

follyfolly said:


> ^^ Better construct none.


What? Most of it is already built, except for that 500m tall 'flying' structure.


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

I liked the Millennium Tower in London.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Þróndeimr said:


> Its something awesome and crazy! Its *The Superstar* project!
> 
> Beijing-based architects MAD have designed a conceptual, star-shaped, mobile Chinatown. Moving around the world, the mobile town would produce all it’s own energy and recycle all its own waste, requiring no resources from its host city. The town would be home to 15,000 people and include health resorts, sports facilities, drinking-water lakes and a digital cemetery.


HOLY COW, I REALLY LOVED THIS!!! :banana:

Do you have any idea how it is supposed to move around??


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ mindmoving 

No, they left that part out in their articles!


----------



## ssd1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Þróndeimr said:


> 500m tall 'flying' structure.


Got the meaning - it has to be.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

dark_shadow1 said:


>


This too... hno:


----------



## IronMan89 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Paris- La Defense*

Former Hermitage Plaza project of Jacques Ferrier:










Replaced by Norman Foster's project :


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

IronMan89 said:


> Replaced by Norman Foster's project :
> 
> http://static.worldarchitecturenews.com/news_images/11286_1_Foster Paris2big.JPG]


That design did not replace the first one. Foster just won the competition between several proposals for the site.


----------



## trea (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Wish you luck the Norwegian architecture makings in HK, KL, etc.


----------



## user121 (Mar 30, 2010)

Þróndeimr said:


>


Nice.


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

so bad the nakheel harbour tower was not built, i love its design


----------

